# 08 Clubman wholesale pricing?



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

The wife is ready to buy, the dealer is willing to negotiate and we need ammunition...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

woody underwood said:


> The wife is ready to buy, the dealer is willing to negotiate and we need ammunition...


Clubman pricing isn't out yet. Where on this earth is a Mini dealer that will sell below MSRP?

Everyone I've seen sells at or above MSRP.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> The wife is ready to buy, the dealer is willing to negotiate and we need ammunition...


let me know what dealer will be discounting these so that i can buy them for my inventory!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Clubman pricing isn't out yet. Where on this earth is a Mini dealer that will sell below MSRP?
> 
> Everyone I've seen sells at or above MSRP.


We'll see what happens...this will be the 7th car I've bought from them (And countless refferals) so I'd think they owe me something. I refuse to pay MSRP for anything.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Clubman sticker pricing is $23,450 for the S.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Clubman sticker pricing is $23,450 for the S.


plus $650 destination.

Were you able to get them to give you a "deal"? I'm curious what they do for you. With the limited volume they plan on making, I can't imagine seeing anything below MSRP, especially since the regular coupes and convertibles are still getting MSRP to this day.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've seen a few posts indicating modest discounts are available at a few dealers. For example:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2632194&postcount=6

A few hundred off may only be zeroing out the Doc fee though...

Here in Atlanta the best you can do is MSRP. Last I checked, one dealer was still asking over MSRP. Not sure how often they get it.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I've seen a few posts indicating modest discounts are available at a few dealers. For example:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2632194&postcount=6
> 
> ...


Yep, I hear that some dealers discount a few hundred dollars, but many of them are also the dealers that charge $300-500 "doc" or "dealer prep" fees. Since these fees are pure profit to the dealer, they make up their discount right there.

It's tough to find a dealer that discounts and does not have very high doc/prep fees.


----------



## EuroBay (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pricing*

I am considering buying my wife this car. Any word on pricing for the Clubman?

Cheers :thumbup:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Clubman pricing isn't out yet. Where on this earth is a Mini dealer that will sell below MSRP?
> 
> Everyone I've seen sells at or above MSRP.


Told you and Sarafil that I don't pay sticker for anything and you laughed at me. Well, we're buying my wife a new Mini Cooper S Clubman (Fully loaded) this coming Wednesday at a substantial discount much, much, much lower than any of you suggested was possible. Dealer and salesperson? That's my secret. Don't ever say never. (But my sales guy has been selling Bimmers for 30 years and has taken care of me for about that same length of time and came through again...that's what counts) Remember that.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

You got a good deal, why would it be a secret?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats. 

When it comes in, photos of the car please.


Our Miata comes off lease in July. Clubman is on the list of possible replacements. I might be sending you a private message.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Told you and Sarafil that I don't pay sticker for anything and you laughed at me. Well, we're buying my wife a new Mini Cooper S Clubman (Fully loaded) this coming Wednesday at a substantial discount much, much, much lower than any of you suggested was possible. Dealer and salesperson? That's my secret. Don't ever say never. (But my sales guy has been selling Bimmers for 30 years and has taken care of me for about that same length of time and came through again...that's what counts) Remember that.


:dunno: Or BS. You give zero details but claim to have a substantial discount on a brand that generally only gives discounts on leftovers.

If this magical Cooper dealer discounts, you should let people know who to call for a Mini at a reasonable price. I've had my Cooper S for a year and it still pisses me off that I paid MSRP for a car.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> :dunno: Or BS. You give zero details but claim to have a substantial discount on a brand that generally only gives discounts on leftovers.
> 
> If this magical Cooper dealer discounts, you should let people know who to call for a Mini at a reasonable price. I've had my Cooper S for a year and it still pisses me off that I paid MSRP for a car.


Why would I BS anybody? I got a good deal and that's the facts. They don't normally discount Minis just like everybody else. They considered me a "loyal" customer (And they should after buying a whole lot of cars from them over the last 30 years). I may provide details after I sign the papers tomorrow. And the car will be ordered, not something in stock. (Of course, there are no Clubmen "on the lot")


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Why would I BS anybody? I got a good deal and that's the facts. They don't normally discount Minis just like everybody else. They considered me a "loyal" customer (And they should after buying a whole lot of cars from them over the last 30 years). I may provide details after I sign the papers tomorrow. And the car will be ordered, not something in stock. (Of course, there are no Clubmen "on the lot")


Let me know who it is... and I'll buy some cars from them. 

If you got "a deal", then good for you. It is certainly out of the ordinary. All of the dealers here in the Northeast are sold out for 3-4 months on the Clubman, so we have no motivation to move at all on the price. If the situation is different elsewhere, then I guess you got lucky.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Did they swear you to double secret naught naught secrecy punishable by death?


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

pschenck2 said:


> Did they swear you to double secret naught naught secrecy punishable by death?


Yep. For my checkbook only. Papers signed one hour ago. Chili Red Mini Cooper S Clubman w/everything...$1000 off MSRP, minimal doc. fees.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Seems like a poor decision on the dealers part. 

Sure they have one happy customer - you but they could get a lot more out of it by demonstrating how they reward their loyal customers.


----------



## pschenck2 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm no super slueth but it is pretty easy to figure out that you are talking about Baron Mini/BMW


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes Baron BMW. This is probably the 8th car I've bought from them and they are just super to work with. Good service department, outstanding salespeople. Carl Riley is my SA...I can't say if they would do a deal like I got with everybody, but worth a try I guess. I stayed stealthy until the deal was done, I didn't want a bunch of people calling them up saying "Woody got this deal why not me?" That's not good form. But, the dealership is worth working with for sure. Carl is not one of the "Mini salesmen", but they let everybody in the group sell all the cars now. So to all those who doubted...I pick my nose at you filthy Bimmerfesters (Monty Python circa 1980?). Wife is in heaven right now.


----------

